# NEED Palm Bch Shores Resort -Oct 5-12 1br



## TIMESHARE-HO (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking for PALM BEACH SHORES RESORT & VACATION VILLAS
OCT 5-12  1BR.. OFRT PREFERRED..  

PLS CALL  904-403-7019


----------

